# Raised panel bit setup?



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,
I have been woodworking for a while now but have never used raised panel construction.

This week I picked up a set of raised panel bits. Very basic 3 bit set to get started. Where can I find good directions on how to set up the first time and make set up stock for the next time?

Thanks,

Deck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deck

The one I recommend is the one from Sommerfeld tools.
Cabinetmaking Made Easy DVD
Plus ▼
Arched Raised Panels Made Easy
From the
Marc Sommerfeld's Made Easy Video Collection

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/specials.asp

You can get a copy for FREE (VHS) when you buy items on the Net or you can order a DVD copy. at 10.00 ea.

Also the one below, that you can view on the Net
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/smfld-6.htm
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/kitc-5.htm
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/menu2.htm
------------
Besure to download the Trial Ver. of 
Software For the Woodworkers ( 10.5mb if I recall) (doors5.exe)
From: 
http://www.softwareforwoodworkers.com/html/doors.html
It will help you cut the parts for the panel doors.

Hope this helps a bit 

Bj


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

www.mlcswoodworking.com

MLCS has free downloadable instructions. Find the matched rail and stile sets and click the free instruction link. You can download the whole manual or just parts you want.

Rusty


----------



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Perfect....thanks guys.

deck


----------



## Kors4545 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Test test posting*

TestTest


----------

